# Ussr Sekonda



## seikoboy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi, i recently managed to dig out my grandad's old watch. It's a sekonda de luxe 23 jewel, made in the USSR.

I don't know if anyone knows anything about it but any info would be much appreciated. Cheers


----------



## seikoboy (Jun 24, 2006)

By the way i'll post pictures if anyone thinks it will help. but they won't be great.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Does it look like this?


















With this 2209 movement?










Compare with this one from a Luch watch...










(all photo`s nicked off Ebay)

If so the watch could have been a rebadged made by the MINSK WATCH PLANT.

Sorry I don`t have any more info then that.


----------



## seikoboy (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes Mach they are very similar to my watch but this is my watch, sorry the pics are so rubbish but it gives you an idea.










Also the only difference i can see here betwwen your pics and mine is the circular symbol on the back with a sort of A shape in the middle. Don't know what that stands for ?










All help is much appreciated. Cheers


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## seikoboy (Jun 24, 2006)

Sorry about the pics being so big Griff, in case you hadn't noticed i'd had a bit of trouble.

As i said any info whatever is much appreciated. Cheers


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

seikoboy said:


> Sorry about the pics being so big Griff, in case you hadn't noticed i'd had a bit of trouble.
> 
> As i said any info whatever is much appreciated. Cheers


I belive it's a '60's/'70's Sekonda 'De luxe', also marketed as the Poljot 'De Luxe', which attracts a higher price.. which is why I have more Sekondas than Poljots...

If it is the De Luxe it should have a very thin movement, only 3mm in thickness, the slim 2209 'Vypel' which won an award in Leipzig in 1963, produced by the Poljot first or Minsk second watch factories. Beautiful movement, much under appreciated. Which is good; keeps the prices down. ?Chrome clip on back?

I've got a couple somewhere. Now where did I put them....?

Nice watch; Grandad had good taste.


----------



## seikoboy (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes it does have a chrome clip on back by the way. Cheers Chris


----------

